# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  3D Printed "First Step On The Moon"

## Larry

I thought this was such a cool 3D print.  An avid 3D printing fan decided to use his Z310 3D printer with a layer height set at 0.083mm to 3D print the first step on the moon. 

He started out with this original Nasa Image of Neil Armstrong's footprint.  


From there he made the 44 year old image a 3D model using Meshlab as well as, as well as some awesome sculpting skills.  



The final step was to 3D print the model, and then clean it up a bit.  It took approximately 1 hour to print out:

----------


## wild_bill

4 years later... anyone still interested in this? i'd love to have that 3D model pictured in the post.  Not having any luck making my own.

----------


## curious aardvark

try this: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:29226

----------


## wild_bill

cool man better late than never.  thanks.

ideally im looking for the model in the picture above tho.  the link u posted treats the shadow as flat.

----------


## curious aardvark

then use the original photo and just extrude it yourself. 
Use flashprint and export as an stl you can load into whatever design or slicer you use. 
simplify3d will also extrude an imported jpg, but I prefer the range of options you get with flashprint. sphere, vase, flat etc 
http://www.flashforge.com/flashprint/

difficult it's not :-)

You might want to load the jpg into a photo editor first and clone over the dark shadow area first, for an even extrusion.

Hell I've got a mate who's space mad and actually believes they went to the moon :-)
_(too much hard scientific evidence, for me to believe)_
Might do it myself :-)

here's a crude pic: 
armstrongs footprint.jpg

Not got flashprint on this machine - I'll have a play when i'm in the workshop :-)
Extra Treads on the original look way too clean and nothing like the photo. this is nearer.

----------

